# Eclipse - Docbook und Umwandlung in Javahelp



## vogella (11. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

welchen Editor / Plugin für Eclipse kann man empfehlen, um Docbook Dateien zu schreiben (um diese später in Javahelp) umzuwandeln?

Ist das eigentlich (noch) die Standardvorgehensweise (man schreibt Docbook Dateien und wandelt diese später in Javahelp) Dateien um?

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## jrthies (13. Mrz 2007)

vogella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> welchen Editor / Plugin für Eclipse kann man empfehlen, um Docbook Dateien zu schreiben (um diese später in Javahelp) umzuwandeln?



Ich nehme dazu ganz gern http://www.xmlmind.com/xmleditor/
Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## vogella (13. Mrz 2007)

Hallo jrthies,

danke. 

Wie wandelst Du dann docbook in javahelp? Per externen Tool?

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## vogella (10. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

zu meiner Frage habe ich den folgenden (sehr guten) Artikel gefunden. Dann geht es auch sehr leicht ohne Eclipse Plugin.

http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2003/10/15/javahelp_docbook.html

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## jrthies (16. Jul 2007)

vogella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo jrthies,
> 
> danke.
> 
> ...



Sorry, ist schon eine Weile her. Ich verwende zur Umwandlung das Docbook Publishing System (Dopus). Gibt's hier zum Runterladen: http://cms.agynamix.de/downloads/cat_view-2.html

Eine kurze Anleitung habe ich mal selbst geschrieben: http://jr-thies.de/index.php/2006/12/14/p62


----------

